
MPM Liquid Demo - fiaz
http://grantkot.com/MPM/Liquid.html
======
ewjordan
Love Grant's demos, and anyone interested should check out some of his other
ones, too: <http://sites.google.com/site/kotsoft2/physicsdemos>

One request: if possible, please label links that go directly to Java applets.
For a lot of us, opening a page with a Java applet on it involves maybe a 20%
shot at crashing the browser, and even in the best case scenario, my MBP
freezes up for ~30 sec while the piece of crap Java plugin gets started up.

Which I'm fine with if I'm warned, and in this case I'd click through anyways.

~~~
joshu
Java: write one, run away.

